# does anyone know much about aromatic cedar



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

A woodworker friend built a aromatic cedar.chest and I loved it and it smelled so good. It is beautifull wood. Would there be any regrets with using this wood for kitchen cabinets, building doors and face frames. Seems it would do just fine and has such a nice sent to it. I think an oiled finish would be best so it continues to smell nice.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I do believe that once a finish is applyed you will lose the aromatic fragrance.


----------



## Carbide (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, once a finish is applied the smell goes away. You actually gotta watch what kinds of finish you use because the oils in the wood are not compatible with many finishes.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

And the wood is soft. Not my choice for kitchen stuff.
Bill


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Used for moth control in blanket chests and closets. Great fragrance.

I've purchased some old cedar chests because I found them at a bargain. Love them. So much I thought about making one of my own. The aromatic cedar is extremely expensive. I figured, a few years ago, my own chest would cost over four hundred dollars, just for the wood. Now adays I notice the builders are just using the cedar as a liner inside the chests.

Beautiful wood, usually lots of character. Too much for some. Soft.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

It's soft, smell good, and has a tendency to crack (at least the cedar we had cut. Its been several years and still cracks a little). Sanding sealer will help prevent this. It looks great with a poly finish.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Great information. Not sure if I would build a kitchen out of the cedar. I do like the looks, the cost is reasonable. If I did a kitchen, I think I would use hard maple for the face frames so that the doors mounted well to the cabinet.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Cedar or pine would be good if your going for the rustic look. Not sure how well they will hold up to abuse.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use a lot of cedar, making boxes and trunks and get it cheaper than Oak.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Cedar is inexpensive, great for outdoor furniture, and is beautiful ( to most people; there's allways someone who doesn't like it). Closets and chests lined with it are left unfinished to maintain the smell. Every few years, one must sand the surfaces to remove dried oils from the wood to restore the scent. Shellac works well, or laquer. I don't know how unfinished cedar would do with dishes. In the Civil War (Pahdon me Beauegard, you shoot first. I insist.) southerners had canteens made of cedar, and yankees had maple or beech. Them Rebs would kill the Yanks just for their canteens. The taste of cedar was that bad.

Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A room full of it may get to be a bit overwhelming after a while. Little too much of good thing ;-)


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

The first thing to know about working with Aromatic Cedar is safety first, wear a respirator when working with aromatic cedar.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys. I really like how it looks and smells.

Greg, that is a great point you make.

Parishwoodworking, those are beautifull projects you show. Very nice looking. I tend to work with some customers that have rustics taste


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Cedar certainly smells good, but if you put a finish on it, you lose the aroma. If you leave it "raw" you also lose the aroma unless you lightly sand it periodically.

It certainly wouldn't be my first choice for furniture or cabinets, but I've used quite a bit of it as closet or chest liners.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

ive seen it used for wine cellar doors and shelving among other things


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

If you like a cedar smell that's not as strong and last longer without resanding, try Spanish cedar. It's a little more stable and less likely to check.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It works GREAT for hamster bedding! I mean it! Try it out if you don't believe me! Your hamsters will LOVE you for it!


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Clarification is needed when saying to apply a finish to cedar will dissipate the aroma. That will only happen if you apply a finish to both sides. I built a small box using cedar plywood for the bottom and lining the top and it seems to me the aroma is still very noticeable. I used shellac as the finish both inside and outside where it wouldn't coat the cedar and like I said the aroma is still there. I also bought a stack of 1/2" grilling planks and after looking them over I am going to sand several of them down and use for woodworking projects. They are 12"x6"x1/2" and ideal for boxes, birdhouses and maybe a clock or two.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Another option for refreshing the cedar smell is to apply a little cedar oil. You can also use it on other woods if you want the smell, but not the look, or possible cracking issues of using cedar wood.


----------



## wisconsinjimmy (Sep 22, 2009)

Being from SW Missouri I used Cedar for most all of my workings and it is rather inexpensive you just have to find one of the back hills saw mills, my problem was it will always be 60" or less. I have had one chest come unglued on the lid otherwise Titebond II works great. When I moved to WI I brought a huge supply with me and I now need to make a trip back down to purchase more. I only use brushing lacquer as I feel the poly does not give me the depth, I am going to try an automotive clear coat on some of the cedar just to see how it will hold. Clear coat works great on the hard woods. As was mentioned wear a respirator as the dust will make you sick. One other thing is when you buy the lumber unsurfaced it will be hard to tell what type of figure the wood will have until it is planed. Have fun with it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

We made lots of cedar chests in high school. we always used blo on the outside only and then sanding seal and clear laquer over that. I have a chest I built that is 46 years old and it still looks great. It sits in a bedroom and has been protected to some degree all its life. I am not sure I would want kitchen cabinets made of Aromatic cedar. It is too soft and just too open. It is used daily and could be in line for a lot of dings and dents. I did work on a ranch style home that had it used as a wainscot in the den and hallway. It looked good and had held up pretty well. maybe it would work.


----------

